# Free gunsmithing work--



## Scarion (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey everyone, my name is Nik. I live in Dalton, GA. I graduated from Ashworth College with a certificate in Gunsmithing. I've been around firearms since the age of 5 thanks to my dad. My goal is to open my own shop, basic gunsmithing at first, hopefully evolving to a manufacturer/designer. I recently applied with Red Jacket Firearms in the hopes of landing my dream job. After calling to follow up on the application a few times I was lucky enough to score an interview with 2 of the company's employees that are pretty high up on the chain. I called again and was told that they accepted my application and would mail me an employment package (hiring me on). Unfortunately, there is no housing available at the moment and there's no telling when something will become available. In the meantime, I plan to start a small shop, after obtaining my FFL's of course, to get some experience. What I'm offering here is FREE gunsmithing work. Cleaning, scope installation, and other basic repairs. By doing this I hope to build a client base and get my name out there as a gunsmith. 

So if anyone out there is interested, has a firearm that needs repaired or cleaned, please feel free to pm me for more information or details.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 25, 2015)

I pm'd you with three projects I could use work on, ranging from easy to moderate in expected difficulty.

How's the job search coming?

Have you applied for your FFL to do gunsmithing as a business yet?

P.S.  I'm nearly 2 hours' drive from Dalton, but sometimes I go to Cartersville and Adairsville, and on one of those days I could come up to where you are to drop off (and later pick up) the gun.  If it's a handgun, I just might see if my local FFL dealer could send it to you for me, without all the driving time and cost, and without my having to pay UPS the "next day air" shipping rate.


----------



## paulito (Apr 28, 2015)

Message sent as well


----------

